# gas (propane) cooktop off a BBQ tank



## pstock (Aug 16, 2009)

for several years our country house was heated with propane.
During that time we rented 2 huge propane tanks from the local supplier.
We recently removed the gas heating and so the only propane use that remains is a gas cooktop (converted to propane supply). 
Since we only use the place for about 10 days a month, the propane use has gone from significant to tiny.
The propane supplier removed their rental tanks (saying we weren't using enough propane for it to make sense - they are correct.)

we now need an alternate propane supply.
given how little we use (maybe boiling a pot of water each day) I would like to just use a regular refillable BBQ propane tank.

I've rigged one up with appropriate adaptors. but it is about...100feet from the actual propane cook top.

on my first test, the burners lit - reluctantly it seems. turning everything off and trying again, it doesn't light at all. (it was working perfectly before the large tanks were removed.)
I can smell and hear the propane but it doesn't light - either with the clicker or a match.

Is there any reason this should NOT work?
different pressure?
too long a distance?


----------

